# German residence Visa question



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

I know how I can obtain a residence visa through my spouse, but I want to know if there is a required income amount that my spouse must make yearly for her to sponsor me, or does that not matter at all. She is a German citizen and I am American but I don't know if her income would be an impediment for her to sponsor me. She makes about €23,000 yearly


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

She must have sufficiend financial means and living space to support you. This is to prevent people to immigrate and then depend on government help to survive. In general, this means a flat (owned or rented) that is big enough for both of you and income above the Hartz-IV level (approx. €800/month per person on top of the rent).


----------



## dbandsg (Nov 15, 2009)

*Required Monthly Income*



beppi said:


> She must have sufficiend financial means and living space to support you. This is to prevent people to immigrate and then depend on government help to survive. In general, this means a flat (owned or rented) that is big enough for both of you and income above the Hartz-IV level (approx. €800/month per person on top of the rent).


How does your information about 800 Euros apply to the fact my wife and I have our apartment bought and paid for in Germany, no rent. My US Social Security will be about 1,850$ per month plus I will be self employed as an independent contractor working for the US firm I have been with for 21 years continuing to do system administration and commercial building construction document drafting on a regular basis - all this from my remote location in Germany. Not sure about what the potential for this self employment income will be, but a rough estimate would indicate in the neighborhood of 500$ per month. My wife also has a pension of about 200$ per month. Additionally we have family that lives permanently in Germany, thus why we want to gain permanent residence.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

The authorities have a fair bit of discretion. If you present the whole situation to show that you're financially solvent, then you should have no problems. Which you clearly are - if she makes $2k euro/month and you pay no rent. 

Note that you'll have a bit of fun sorting out German taxes on your US-based income, but that's another step.


----------



## dbandsg (Nov 15, 2009)

Nononymous said:


> The authorities have a fair bit of discretion. If you present the whole situation to show that you're financially solvent, then you should have no problems. Which you clearly are - if she makes $2k euro/month and you pay no rent.
> 
> Note that you'll have a bit of fun sorting out German taxes on your US-based income, but that's another step.


Thank you so much Nononymous for your quick reply. Only thing I see about your reply is your mention of my wife's pensin being $2k euro per month is misleading in that she receives from her Russian pension about $2 hundred per month.
I agree with your assessment about what the authorities will accept. Currently in the US our monthly living expenses is far below their 800 euros/month/per person and this includes 700$ per month rent in the US, so we will not have any issues.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

dbandsg said:


> Thank you so much Nononymous for your quick reply. Only thing I see about your reply is your mention of my wife's pensin being $2k euro per month is misleading in that she receives from her Russian pension about $2 hundred per month.
> I agree with your assessment about what the authorities will accept. Currently in the US our monthly living expenses is far below their 800 euros/month/per person and this includes 700$ per month rent in the US, so we will not have any issues.


You said she made 23k euro/year in the first post...


----------



## dbandsg (Nov 15, 2009)

Nononymous said:


> You said she made 23k euro/year in the first post...


My first post "My wife also has a pension of about 200$ per month", so this would become about 2400$ per year or if translated to Euros at today's current exchange rate about 1700 Euros per year


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah, different posters, my mistake...

Well presumably if you net out above 800 euro/month after Hausgeld (even if you own the flat, it's not entirely free) then you should be okay, but as ever, "sufficient" means is somewhat at the discretion of the local Ausländerehörde.


----------



## dbandsg (Nov 15, 2009)

*Many thanks Nononymous*

Thank you so much for your help, I have a better handle on this now and will know what to say to the authorities when the time comes to explain.


----------

